# Cute chocolate babies!



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

A breeder friend of mine has a 3 week old litter of yummy chocolates. Look at these colors. The flash is lightening them as they are real dark, dark chocolate. Yum!
Carole


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! IWACP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oooooh, they are so deliciously chocolate.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They're yummy. They would cure my chocolate addiction.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! IWACP!!!!!!!!!!


We can fix that Maryam!!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> We can fix that Maryam!!!
> Carole
> xxoox


PLEASE do, I need a boy that keeps his chocolate color, can you do that? :ear:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Actually Maryam, his linage has very rare fading for generations.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my, now I have to convince DH somehow...


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Oh my, now I have to convince DH somehow...


LOL, you and me both!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So cute!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

It's so hard to look at adorable puppies like that and know that you can't have one....


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I want to eat those whipped cream feet!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Petaluna said:


> I want to eat those whipped cream feet!


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I want some chocolate kisses!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carole, you are such a tease!!! :frusty: 

Oh, but they are gorgeous. I most definitely deserve one of the chocolate babies. I've been a good girl all year!! So far anyway......... :biggrin1:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty's breeder had a chocolate, tan and white like that in a litter about a year ago. We got to see him in person and he was just beautiful! 
These are just adorable! I love chocolates! Of course I'm one of the lucky ones and I have one of my own. She's not that dark anymore, but still gorgeous if I do say so myself!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you think we will all have dreams of chocolate now? ound:

They are really cute!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- I await your announcement. Do you want to start another post???


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Carole, they are ADORABLE! 
Gina


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness - those babies are just so sweet. Thats the one color I still have to get!! 

Maybe I could find a little chocolate puppy in my Easter Basket??:biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

IWACP!!!
They are beautiful!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! IWACP!!!!!!!!!!


took the words right out of my mouth:biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

We need more pictures, please, as they grow. I love dark chocolate!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Here's 2 more pics I just got. 4 chocs and one liquorice. (sp) 
I JUST LOVE CANDY!!
Carole


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

No announcement Amanda. DH is digging in his heels! (I'm tempted to put some banana peels on the floor so he will slip up. Shush though, don't tell him)
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes you need third Carole. I do too... which are the girls in that litter? and wait I want to see the mom too...no fair she got cut off.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy,
The girls are the white/choc parti and the choc irish pied with the white collar and white ring around her hips. Unfortunately she may keep the irish pied. 
You do need a girl! Do I need another girl? arghh. IWAP.
Carole


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

SO CUTE! I love their little white feet!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhh I NEED a girl! just have to convince Michael of that. I love the markings on the pied with the two rings--- how unique. Can't wait to see them grow. You will keep us posted won't you?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I want the dark chocolate one! And that one is a boy, too, right? Perfect!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yup, he's a boy Sheri. Go for it! LOL.
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'll definitely be dreaming of chocolates.... Chocolates and Reds. sigh.........


----------

